# pantone vollton oder hks



## prinzschleifer (19. März 2009)

Hallihallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein TShirt zu drucken.
Der Drucker, also die Person, die das TShirt drucken wird, hat mir gesagt, dass
er die Bilder in pantone vollton oder hks haben will. 

Leider kann ich damit nicht viel Anfangen. 
Wie kann ich den dieses Farbprofil umschalten?

Danke!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. März 2009)

Hi,
also entweder du sagtst dem Drucker das er z.B Magenta in Pantone XYZ drucken soll oder aber du mu0t dich mit dem DCS-Format auseinandersetzen. Mit diesem Format kannst du ein zusätzlichen Farbkanal mit abspeichern.

Viele Grüße


----------



## prinzschleifer (20. März 2009)

Würde denn eine Konvertierung irgendwelche Einschränken bzw. "komplett andere Farben" mit sich bringen.

Ich hab bisher schon einige TShirts drucken lassen und noch nie wurde ich mit solchen Anfordungen konfrontiert. 

Ich erwarte auch nicht, dass ich die Farben 1:1 auf dem Tshirt gedruckt werden, da ich die Sachen sowieso auf einem unkalibrierten Monitor angefertigt habe.

Wie kann ich in Photoshop in einem DCS-Format speichern? PDF?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. März 2009)

Dein Problem ist das du irgendwie die Volltonfarbe separiert bekommen mußt das funktioniert unter PS anderst als in einem Layout- oder Grafikprogramm, deshalb das DCS-Format.
Wenn du jedoch nur eine Farbe hast dann verwendest du für diese eben eine Farbe nehmen die als aleinige Farbe separiert werden kann. Heißt bei CMYK, CYAN, MAGENTA, GELB oder SCHWARZ.
Dann sagst du dem Drucker er soll eben den bereich der auf der Druckplatte Magenta erscheint in Pantone XYZ drucken.

In der PS Hilfe steht wie  man DCS verwendet und in PS das anlegen muß. Weil so genau hab ich das auch nicht mehr im Kopf.
PDF hilft dir in dem Fall nicht weiter. Weil die Datei trotzdem richtig angelegt vorliegen muß.

Viele Grüße


----------



## prinzschleifer (20. März 2009)

Befor ich aber das DCS Format rausgebe muss ich es doch erst in pantone umwandaln? Wie mach ich das, unter den möglichen Farbprofilen gibt es dies nämlich nicht!

Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. März 2009)

Also das DCS-Format ist nur ein Format welches Fähig ist einen zusätzlichen Farbkanal mit abzuspeichern den mußt du vorher angelegt haben.
Suche bitte in der PS Hilfe nach DCS. Da wirst du mehrere Texte zu finden die du durchlesen solltest. Da steht dann wie du ein Mehrkanaldokument erstellst.
Ich weiß das jetzt nicht mehr aus dem Gedächnis, ist schon eine weile her und lesen kannst du selber  .

Im Grunde ist der Sinn einerMehrkanaldatei bei der Seperation einen zusätzlichen Film bzw Druckplatte zu erzeugen. Das hat an sich nichts mit dem Farbmodus zu tuen da es keine Pantone Farbraum gibt. Sondern das frei festgelegte Farbtöne sind.

http://help.adobe.com/de_DE/Photosh...WSfd1234e1c4b69f30ea53e41001031ab64-7771.html
http://help.adobe.com/de_DE/Photosh...WSfd1234e1c4b69f30ea53e41001031ab64-7771.html



> Speichern einer Datei im Photoshop DCS-Format
> DCS (Desktop Color Separations) ist eine Version des EPS-Formats und ermöglicht das Speichern von CMYK- oder Mehrkanaldateien als Farbseparationen.
> 
> Wählen Sie „Datei“ > „Speichern unter“ und anschließend unter „Format“ die Option „Photoshop DCS 1.0“ oder „Photoshop DCS 2.0“.
> ...





> Mehrkanalmodus
> Bilder im Mehrkanalmodus enthalten in jedem Kanal 256 Graustufen und eignen sich für spezielle Druckanforderungen. Bilder im Mehrkanalmodus können in den Formaten Photoshop, Großes Dokumentformat (PSB), Photoshop 2.0, Photoshop Raw und Photoshop DCS 2.0 gespeichert werden.
> 
> Beim Konvertieren von Bildern in den Mehrkanalmodus gelten folgende Richtlinien:
> ...





> Drucken von Separationen aus Photoshop
> Wenn Sie CMYK-Bilder oder Bilder mit Volltonfarben für die Druckvorstufe vorbereiten, können Sie jeden Farbkanal als separate Seite drucken.
> 
> 
> ...





> Vorbereiten von Bildern mit Volltonfarbkanälen zum Drucken in anderen Anwendungen
> Ist das Bild ein Duplexbild, konvertieren Sie es in den Mehrkanal-Farbmodus.
> Speichern Sie das Bild im DCS 2.0-Format.
> Deaktivieren Sie im Dialogfeld „DCS 2.0-Format“ die Optionen „Rasterungseinstellungen mitspeichern“ und „Druckkennlinie mitspeichern“.
> ...



Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nichts vergessen

Gruß


----------

